
Symmetry, Algebra and the Monster - nature24
https://www.quantamagazine.org/symmetry-algebra-and-the-monster-20170817/
======
wickawic
Since I first heard of the monster group I have found the idea very
Lovecraftian: a higher dimensional object that is so incredibly symmetric as
to be incomprehensible.

------
jessaustin
Is there a sequel to TFA? It has nothing about the promised "Monster".

~~~
grabcocque
It feels like the preamble to a longer article that never materialises.

~~~
Grustaf
He also gets the terminology wrong. "Pre-image" and "image" refer to sets, not
individual objects.

------
da_cet
I've come to expect better than clickbait from Quanta. The article's not
interesting at all, just a very basic exposé about groups of symmetries.

------
empath75
That's a pretty great explanation and I would read a book from him on
symmetries if he wanted to keep going.

~~~
soVeryTired
"Fearless symmetry" by Ash and Gross is one of the most readable books on
symmetry and group theory I've come across. They break with the pop science
tradition of not using equations, and actually get into the nitty-gritty of
the maths, while managing not to read like a maths textbook.

~~~
dmix
> They break with the pop science tradition of not using equations, and
> actually get into the nitty-gritty of the maths, while managing not to read
> like a maths textbook

I've come to love math books like this in recent years. Far too few of them in
my opinion, or at least they got lost in the endless barrage of bad math books
that come out constantly.

Thanks for the recommendation.

